# Rifugi spirituali



## Old Giusy (8 Aprile 2008)

Da sempre l'uomo si è creato dei paesaggi, dei rifugi spirituali, in cui chiudersi per esprimere un rifiuto verso il mondo esterno, per cercare consolazione, per vivere un mondo parallelo e rassicurante.
Penso all'Arcadia di Virgilio ad esempio.
Secondo voi oggi è ancora possibile fare un discorso del genere?
Cosa fa un uomo quando è in disaccordo con il mondo esterno? O quando ha bisogno di consolazione? Un modo ad esempio è il ricorrere alla droga o all'alcool....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Aprile 2008)

Mai provato un "Ritiro spirituale"?
E' un'esperienza che consiglierei...


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mai provato un "Ritiro spirituale"?
> E' un'esperienza che consiglierei...


Fatto, Persa.
Ora non lo rifarei.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Fatto, Persa.
> Ora non lo rifarei.


Perché?
Non sarebbe uno spazio calmo, lento, silenzioso per staccare da tutto e fare pace con te stessa?
Ci sono luoghi non organizzati dove si può, solo se si vuole, parlare con persone di grande cultura e saggezza.


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché?
> Non sarebbe uno spazio calmo, lento, silenzioso per staccare da tutto e fare pace con te stessa?
> Ci sono luoghi non organizzati dove si può, solo se si vuole, parlare con persone di grande cultura e saggezza.


Pensavo ti riferissi a ritiri spirituali cattolici.
Si, potrebbe un'ottima esperienza in questo momento.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Pensavo ti riferissi a ritiri spirituali cattolici.
> Si, potrebbe un'ottima esperienza in questo momento.


Sì intendevo quello...siamo in Italia, mica in Tibet. Ma non è come da adolescenti, per gli adulti c'è la possibilità di confrontarsi, non è un abbligo.
Miciolidia aveva un indirizzo.


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì intendevo quello...siamo in Italia, mica in Tibet. Ma non è come da adolescenti, per gli adulti c'è la possibilità di confrontarsi, non è un abbligo.
> Miciolidia aveva un indirizzo.


Appunto.... ora sono un pò scettica....
Comunque chiedo a Micio...


----------



## Grande82 (9 Aprile 2008)

Anche io voglio l'indirizzo!
Però io invece sto pensando seriamente alla possibilità di fare le ferie in uno di quei paesi del terzo mondo dove aiuti nelle missioni oppure nelle comunità, ospedali, cose così.
Sarebbe un pò complicato, perchè un mese di ferie non ce l'ho, al massimo 3 settimane, striracchiate, ma vorrei tanto....


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Anche io voglio l'indirizzo!
> Però io invece sto pensando seriamente alla possibilità di fare le ferie in uno di quei paesi del terzo mondo dove aiuti nelle missioni oppure nelle comunità, ospedali, cose così.
> Sarebbe un pò complicato, perchè un mese di ferie non ce l'ho, al massimo 3 settimane, striracchiate, ma vorrei tanto....


Chiedi ad Alesera....


----------



## Old Jesus (9 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Da sempre l'uomo si è creato dei paesaggi, dei rifugi spirituali, in cui chiudersi per esprimere un rifiuto verso il mondo esterno, per cercare consolazione, per vivere un mondo parallelo e rassicurante.
> Penso all'Arcadia di Virgilio ad esempio.
> Secondo voi oggi è ancora possibile fare un discorso del genere?
> Cosa fa un uomo quando è in disaccordo con il mondo esterno? O quando ha bisogno di consolazione? Un modo ad esempio è il ricorrere alla droga o all'alcool....


Io mi chiudo alle spalle la porta di casa e suono..... e canto....

Ed arriva il sonno....

E domani è un altro giorno


----------



## MariLea (9 Aprile 2008)

con buona pace dei vicini


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Io mi chiudo alle spalle la porta di casa e suono..... e canto....
> 
> Ed arriva il sonno....
> 
> E domani è un altro giorno


E ti basta?


----------



## Old Jesus (9 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> con buona pace dei vicini


Una volta erano le due di notte ed io ci davo dentro di brutto....

Un poveraccio esasperato bussava con i pugno contro il muro... 

L'ho sentito dopo un bel pò....

Che volete.... l'arte fa le sue vittime....


----------



## Old Jesus (9 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E ti basta?


No


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> No


Immaginavo.
Buonanotte Mi.


----------



## Old Jesus (9 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Immaginavo.
> Buonanotte Mi.


Buonanotte, cara


----------

